# A huge caravan of central Americans is headed for the US and no one in Mexico is stopping them



## MindWars (Mar 30, 2018)

A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.



It is going to be really funny when all these disease ridden illegals start taking over the Country after we told you all what was coming and most of it was during Odumbass was in office.  

Chant at the airport lately " LET THEM IN".......     shed a tear for those being sent back wonder how many leftist loons will shed tears when their own kids or grand kids get diseases, or murdered by one maybe a forty man rape can happen and that will wake up one lunatic left....doubtful though they'll make excuses for them like they already do " They don't know any better" . lmfao.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 30, 2018)

I can't wait to retire to Asia.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 30, 2018)

Elections are coming up....

Black folks are wising up to the Democrat BS and bailing in droves.  They know it.
They need fresh voters that can be tricked or bribed to vote Democrat who don't know the wool is being pulled over their eyes.

You can best believe the Progressives like Soros are helping this along.

Nothing funny about it.  America as we knew it...the prosperity and opportunity.....POOF!
Working people will be forced to fork over more and more for the new Democrat voters.
Got a few places picked out and preparing.   No need to wait for the Dictator like they did in Venezuela.   It's too late by then.


----------



## del (Mar 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...



i gave them directions to your house.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 30, 2018)

another 500,000 are waiting and watching to see if they make it.

If the the first caravan is successful.........we'll merge with Mexico and S. America.

Wouldn't be so bad if they were all good people....but a TON of MS13 will come with them.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 30, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...


What happens when this wave reaches our southern border will be a test of Trump's primary resolve -- and it will dramatically affirm the need for his _wall._


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2018)

I read this news! 

Hope they will be stopped.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 30, 2018)

It's an invasion....the constitution calls for the military to protect the border...


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 30, 2018)

From at least the 1950's on, the U.S. acted to squelch reform movements in the Central American countries aimed at creating stable economies in these countries. Then the  "conservatives" acted to squelch ZPG and related efforts to limit world population to sustainable numbers, opting instead for out-of-control growth among poorer and less educated populations lacking the knowledge of how to use technology to limit their populations. These marchers are the result of these ill-advised policies. So how can I blame them? They've got to live and eat. They are not the enemy.

It was the U.S. government of the time, its CIA, the anti-reformers, and the anti-ZPGers and anti-birth-control types who deserve to have the living shit beaten out of them for putting these people in the middle in the first place. Yet the "conservatives" are still whining to have more people people produced without any plan to take care of them.

"Conservatives": be fucking careful what you wish for.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 30, 2018)

skye said:


> I read this news!
> 
> Hope they will be stopped.


It will take a lot of serious political effort to put an end to this wave of invasive "migration."  It will require an abrupt end to all forms of aid and the deployment of National Guard troops will be needed to deal with the response to that.


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2018)

cockroaches want welfare

stop welfare for future refugees.

think of working instead


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 30, 2018)

Which just proves that Mexico is, and always was an enemy of the United States.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 30, 2018)

del said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...



YOu wanted them here retard open that door to your house doofus........


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2018)

An illegal alien flotilla?  I'm sure they are being followed by high tech drones and will all be arrested, in fact, border patrol might make an example out of them.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 31, 2018)

Time to ask the "conservatives" why they tried so hard to create this situation. They have spent decades trying relentlessly to create unsustainable population growth and increase the numbers of unwanted people. It's way past time that they took responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 31, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> From at least the 1950's on, the U.S. acted to squelch reform movements in the Central American countries aimed at creating stable economies in these countries. Then the  "conservatives" acted to squelch ZPG and related efforts to limit world population to sustainable numbers, opting instead for out-of-control growth among poorer and less educated populations lacking the knowledge of how to use technology to limit their populations. These marchers are the result of these ill-advised policies. So how can I blame them? They've got to live and eat. They are not the enemy.
> 
> It was the U.S. government of the time, its CIA, the anti-reformers, and the anti-ZPGers and anti-birth-control types who deserve to have the living shit beaten out of them for putting these people in the middle in the first place. Yet the "conservatives" are still whining to have more people people produced without any plan to take care of them.
> 
> "Conservatives": be fucking careful what you wish for.


funniest bunch of non-sense I have read in a long time.


hateful leftist want the power to determine who can and can't have kids.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 31, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > From at least the 1950's on, the U.S. acted to squelch reform movements in the Central American countries aimed at creating stable economies in these countries. Then the  "conservatives" acted to squelch ZPG and related efforts to limit world population to sustainable numbers, opting instead for out-of-control growth among poorer and less educated populations lacking the knowledge of how to use technology to limit their populations. These marchers are the result of these ill-advised policies. So how can I blame them? They've got to live and eat. They are not the enemy.
> ...



Nope. All along, the aim was that everyone would have access to birth control and the national governments were to encourage its use, leaving people to make their decisions for themselves. Years ago, I had a neighbor from either Honduras or Nicaragua. She told me that back home, they had small houses, large families, slept in the same room with blankets for privacy, and barely enough food to go around. She said that she was happy to come here and have the means available to limit her offspring to two. She had her girl and her boy and she was through with it.

Why do you "conservatives" consistently refuse to acknowledge that many people want to limit the number of children they have? Why is this so hard to understand? This is how Hull House got started, Planned Parenthood got started. People wanted to turn off the spigot.

Just yesterday afternoon, my doctor (who is funny as hell and who went to another room to get pictures of his beloved dog and cat to show me) were talking about my trip that morning to the awful world of Costco and its flying unattended children that one is not supposed to kick or trip over. He told me that he was getting pressure from his in-laws to produce and he was not enthusiastic at the prospect of parenthood.

A few months back I saw a piece on population. It might have been on the BBC. It seems that the governments of some African nations are holding "husbands' schools" to encourage birth control, slow down population growth, and garner attention in rural areas to the health of wives and children. Meanwhile, the Polish and Taiwanese want to encourage the production of more Poles and Taiwanese. The government of Taiwan is running TV ads featuring happy, smiling, and obviously very pregnant Taiwanese people. The ad run by the Polish government is cuter: heterosexual couples laughing and smiling at each other while playing with bunny rabbits on the grass. I guess Taiwanese and Polish citizens are a bit reluctant to get in the game. 

What does this all tell you about what actual people actually want?


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2018)

*Who the hell is paying for the food and water. It's a long, long way from the Guatemala border to the USA.*

*Over a thousand miles!*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Time to ask the "conservatives" why they tried so hard to create this situation. They have spent decades trying relentlessly to create unsustainable population growth and increase the numbers of unwanted people. It's way past time that they took responsibility for their actions.


Liberals are just as guilty for this shit.....take off your blinders and you might see more....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 31, 2018)

They need to be met with armed resistence.   And never, ever granted asylum no matter what their circumstances.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 31, 2018)

skye said:


> cockroaches want welfare
> 
> stop welfare for future refugees.
> 
> think of working instead


Skye, the reality is there simply are not enough living-wage jobs available to accommodate the entire legitimate U.S. population, so how would these thousands of migrants get by if they do manage to enter?  

I believe the vast majority of Hispanics who wish to come here from south of the border countries are willing to work -- and they are for the most part hard-working people.  But we simply do not have the room or the economic resources to accommodate them without seriously damaging the standard of living we've worked so hard to establish over the years.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 31, 2018)

They can work at digging mass graves for one another.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 31, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> They need to be met with armed resistence.   And never, ever granted asylum no matter what their circumstances.


Unfortunately, that's true.  

What many fanciful Liberals fail to understand is the way the current wave of uninvited migrants are illegally crossing borders and pouring into Europe -- and would like to do the same thing here -- is comparable to someone just walking uninvited into your home and demanding to be accommodated.  This is exactly what is going on all over Europe.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 31, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Time to ask the "conservatives" why they tried so hard to create this situation. They have spent decades trying relentlessly to create unsustainable population growth and increase the numbers of unwanted people. It's way past time that they took responsibility for their actions.
> ...



No. "Liberals" and moderates and progressives are not "just as guilty."  The fuckheads who have opposed both birth control and economic reforms in developing countries for decades are the ones who are responsible for this mess. Just them. 

I have no blinders on. You do. Please explain how stupid little bitches like pigpence got started. Open your eyes. There seems to be no end to scum like him, and this has gone on since at least the 1950's.


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2018)

*How can this be looked upon by any way other than an invasion? They may not be carrying weapons but their intent to breach our border is clear.*

*The president must act even if it means placing military units on the border to stop them - with force if necessary.*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


hey i lived in california....the liberals in charge there did absolutely nothing to stop that shit from happening there.....yea its only one group of people responsible...you and those who think like you are part of the problem....


----------



## Aba Incieni (Mar 31, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


They want to blame the US for their own failures and take advantage of your good graces and prosperity. Instead of marching to the US why don't they demand their own governments shape up? It's a new era. America First.


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them

And just think, Trump failed to fund the wall with the last omnibus bill.

Looks like more of the same is headed to the US soon.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2018)

Time to bring in the troops.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> 
> And just think, Trump failed to fund the wall with the last omnibus bill.
> 
> Looks like more of the same is headed to the US soon.




Trump should put the military on the border to repel this invasion. Turn them around or shoot them, I don't care either way.


.


----------



## bendog (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> 
> And just think, Trump failed to fund the wall with the last omnibus bill.
> 
> Looks like more of the same is headed to the US soon.


You need to fact check your Orange Orb's tweets.

*Who is eligible for DACA relief?*
Individuals who meet the following criteria can apply for deferred action for childhood arrivals:


are under 31 years of age as of June 15, 2012;
came to the U.S. while under the age of 16;
have continuously resided in the U.S. from June 15, 2007 to the present. (For purposes of calculating this five year period, brief and innocent absences from the United States for humanitarian reasons will not be included);
entered the U.S. without inspection or fell out of lawful visa status before June 15, 2012;
were physically present in the United States on June 15, 2012, and at the time of making the request for consideration of deferred action with USCIS;
are currently in school, have graduated from high school, have obtained a GED, or have been honorably discharged from the Coast Guard or armed forces;
have not been convicted of a felony offense, a significant misdemeanor, or more than three misdemeanors of any kind; and
do not pose a threat to national security or public safety
DACA (Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals) - Immigration Equality


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 2, 2018)

Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:  

None of these people are thinking they can take advantage of DACA. 

1. DACA Dreamers have to have been brought to the US before they were 16. 

2. They have to have been in the US for a minimum of 10 years. 

3. New DACA applications are not being processed. 

Trump lied. But you should be used to that.


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:
> 
> None of these people are thinking they can take advantage of DACA.
> 
> ...



They will be new generations of DACA recipients

It is you who is being dishonest here.

There is no border wall.  It is a never ending DACA paradise in the US.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

The America I grew up in is dead.

 Children can no longer safely go out to play for fear of predators or wacko leftists calling the law on the parents for leaving the kids unattended. 

Women can't go for jogs in our most popular parks without personal safety devices of some sort. 

Prime time TV is no longer safe viewing for children.

Movies glamorize sex and rape to such an alarming degree that our kids can't distinguish where societies line on bad behavior is drawn anymore. That same glorification is now in some of your child's video games.

Schools are no longer considered safe zones by many of the children attending them.

Political loose talk about non persecution for violating our national borders has cause a tidal wave of illegals to cross our borders and hit our nation's social services & safety nets. 

Need you see any more reasons to reject progressive & liberal agendas?


----------



## Thinker101 (Apr 2, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:
> 
> None of these people are thinking they can take advantage of DACA.
> 
> ...



We are used to the lying, Obama was a pro.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> 
> And just think, Trump failed to fund the wall with the last omnibus bill.
> 
> Looks like more of the same is headed to the US soon.


Look Grampa Murked U another parrot repeating his new buzz phrase


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...



A problem created by loose lips in our government.

From Reagan to Bush to Obama and now Trump


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:
> ...



Lying is much easier when you have the entire media ignoring it or repeating it.

Really, Barry was an idiot.


----------



## bendog (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto has proven he's not misinformed but just a liar.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...


And would you not admit that is a crisis heading directly out way that is worthy of debate?

If you see a group of people with their eyes firmly planted on you and the shopping stuff you just bought do you try to take precautions or just happily ask them what you can do for them?


----------



## bendog (Apr 2, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:
> 
> None of these people are thinking they can take advantage of DACA.
> 
> ...


I think new applications are being processed but no one not here before 2012 is eligible.  And immigration advisors are telling people eligible to NOT apply because doing so puts them "on a list."


----------



## bendog (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Why is a "crisis" heading our way.  Obama rounded up all the kids who were sent her in 2016 and sent them back.  Surely Trump can do that much.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Every year for 5 years they come to the border, turn themselves in, and get sent right back.  So no, I do not see this as a crisis.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


More lies. Just stop.

Immigrant children who cross border alone find themselves in Chicago shelters


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


“Alone” is not part of a caravan.  I am happy to see the children are being cared for.


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Right, they come all that way risking their very lives just to turn themselves in so they can get sent back.

Thanks for that.

Too bad all of these countries, including the countries they have to walk through to get to the US, are sh#thole countries in which they would rather die than live in.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


It’s true.  Though some are able to gain legal asylum.  Try informing yourself sometime before you parrot what you’re told to.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2018)

Trump is making impulsive policy decisions based on what he sees on Faux News two seconds before he tweets whatever errant thoughts they instill in his air-filled head.

It makes you wonder who is really running our country.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 2, 2018)

No matter what DACA really means, or what political asylum really means, these ignorant village people truly believe they can take advantage of these programs and that's why they are coming.


----------



## Siete (Apr 2, 2018)

RW's are so F'n stupid they dont even know what a Dreamer really is.

yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Yes, but Obama did not have the entire media and court system to try and stop him and demonize him and make his life a living hell in the process.

And I'm sure they all just turned around and came back anyway.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


You just can not accept being wrong.

Funny stuff


----------



## DrLove (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> 
> And just think, Trump failed to fund the wall with the last omnibus bill.
> 
> Looks like more of the same is headed to the US soon.



They're gonna apply for DACA 

President Trump Apparently Doesn’t Know What DACA Is


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

Siete said:


> RW's are so F'n stupid they dont even know what a Dreamer really is.
> 
> yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



If you are illegal, you are a Dreamer.

If you are an American, you cannot be a Dreamer, just a compliant door mat.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2018)

BREAKINGBOMSHELLDRAMA!  CUE DOOM MUSIC!  CUE DOOM GRAPHICS! KA-BOOM!  SWOOOOSHHHHHH!  RAT-A-RAT-A-TAT-TAT-TAT!

DUNH-DUNH-DUUUUNNNNNNHHHH! THE DARKIES ARE COMING!  THE DARKIES ARE COMING! 

RED ALERT!  SHIELDS UP!  SET YOUR PHASERS TO KILL!


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Votto has proven he's not misinformed but just a liar.



Lying about what exactly?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Obama didn’t try as hard as Trump to violate the constitution 

And what you say about the media is laughable, considering the hysterics the conservative MSM was in for 8 years about childish falsehoods.  Like that Obama was born in Kenya and that Michelle is a man.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Alone simply ment WITHOUT PARENTS. Old school knows he's wrong and is just playing semantics to avoid admitting he was wrong. We all remember the television screen being full of trains overloaded with illegals that rode on top of them by the 10's of thousands.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


That’s not true gramps.  I stand by everythin I said including being happy that those kids are being cared for.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 2, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:
> 
> None of these people are thinking they can take advantage of DACA.
> 
> ...




Yeah, he got it wrong, they will claim asylum if they make it across the border. That's why they shouldn't be allowed to cross.


.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> 
> And just think, Trump failed to fund the wall with the last omnibus bill.
> 
> Looks like more of the same is headed to the US soon.


They heard Governor Moonbeam Jerry Brown wants new voters now.


----------



## Siete (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > RW's are so F'n stupid they dont even know what a Dreamer really is.
> ...



I rest my case ... total idiot ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Nope. You are as deceitful as they come. I have proven you wrong on every point in this thread and you have refused to admit it. 

Also, liars stand behind their words too so that platitude is meaningless.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Bull, maobama scattered them all over the country. Most are still here.


.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> 
> And just think, Trump failed to fund the wall with the last omnibus bill.
> 
> Looks like more of the same is headed to the US soon.




Good Lord.......morons fed lies from the moron in chief.....either because Trump is an eternal liar OR (more likely) Trump is just plain IGNORANT............Smarten up, cultists.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


How?  In a couple days, you’ll never hear about caravan’s again, just like you didn’t for the last 5 years.  The right has made it today’s buzzword hoping it will distract from Trump’s ongoing failure.


----------



## Siete (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



stick with "FUCK TRUMP" - anything else is above your pay grade.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Trumps RISE in the polls shows that you are disconnected from reality.

I've exhausted my attempts to get honesty out of you. 

Bye


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 2, 2018)

The caravan needs to be stopped even if it means turning every mexican city along the border into Calais style jungles.


----------



## Siete (Apr 2, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The caravan needs to be stopped even if it means turning every mexican city along the border into Calais style jungles.



just think- youre going to get scabies, head lice, vd, robbed, raped and murdered so cheer up.

es


----------



## DrLove (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 2, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Did you just assume my race?

Bigot


----------



## Dschrute3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Trump's doing more on Immigration than any other President i've ever seen. But he's being obstructed by cowardly RINO's and Communists/Democrats. He's making a real effort to look out for American Citizens. Hopefully, this batch of Illegals won't be allowed to break our laws and enter our country. 

I wish Trump all the best on his efforts to fix our dismantled Immigration System. It's refreshing having a US President that actually loves his country and fights for American Citizens. We haven't had that in a long long time.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > How?  In a couple days, you’ll never hear about caravan’s again, just like you didn’t for the last 5 years.  The right has made it today’s buzzword hoping it will distract from Trump’s ongoing failure.
> ...



A 2% rise in the polls only IF you include last two from Rasmussen which had him 10 points higher than anyone else had him?

Gee, that's really something Trumpling! 

Without Razzy - there has been virtually NO change in the past 10 months.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:
> ...



WTF is wrong with you?  Look up the DACA law and stop lying.  It is EXCLUSIVELY for immigrant kids already in this country since 2007. 
What is Daca and who are the Dreamers?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Apr 2, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Trump's doing more on Immigration than any other President i've ever seen. But he's being obstructed by cowardly RINO's and Communists/Democrats. He's making a real effort to look out for American Citizens. Hopefully, this batch of Illegals won't be allowed to break our laws and enter our country.
> 
> I wish Trump all the best on his efforts to fix our dismantled Immigration System. It's refreshing having a US President that actually loves his country and fights for American Citizens. We haven't had that in a long long time.



What a heaping pile of pixelated shit.  When the Dems get the majority of Congressional seats in November, You are going to see your big orange goon turn back into a Democrat.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Apr 2, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's doing more on Immigration than any other President i've ever seen. But he's being obstructed by cowardly RINO's and Communists/Democrats. He's making a real effort to look out for American Citizens. Hopefully, this batch of Illegals won't be allowed to break our laws and enter our country.
> ...



Ah, i've seen many boastful Democrat predictions for many years. So we'll see. But regardless, Donald Trump is making a genuine effort to fix our dismantled Immigration System. He's being thwarted by dirty RINO's and Communists, but at least he's making the effort.

And i think most common sense rational Americans acknowledge that effort. The man's trying to repair several years of awful damage to our Immigration System. It can't be done overnight. It's gonna take some time. But i applaud Trump's efforts. I wish him the best.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



So I reckon all the new illegals won't have anchor babies.

Who knew?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...


This caravan does not include "dreamers". They have to be stopped.


----------



## bendog (Apr 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Yes. that was the point of my post and link.  The OP is ... a LIE

And aside from Lies being generally objectionable, it also detracted from the fact that unaccompanied children are still illegally coming to the US.  The Obama admin paid mexico to turn them back on its southern border.  The Obama admin also set up screening programs in some countries for children claiming to be victims and targets of oppression that would give then a claim to get here, but the programs did not increase overall numbers of people coming into the US.
A Guide to Children Arriving at the Border: Laws, Policies and Responses


----------



## Meathead (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


The OP was sarcasm. Grow up.


----------



## bendog (Apr 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Oh sorry.  And you suck donkeys


----------



## Meathead (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Oh sorry.  And you suck donkeys


Very classy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...


Because it is an invasion, have no doubts.  They cross, they die.  Shoot the enemy invaders before they can gain an even greater toehold on our soil.  Mexico seems to like helping them out...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Your thread title contains a huge lie. One made by Trump and which you haven’t corrected:
> 
> None of these people are thinking they can take advantage of DACA.
> 
> ...


OK, what are they thinking?  What advantage do they expect to gain by invading in force?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The America I grew up in is dead.
> 
> Children can no longer safely go out to play for fear of predators or wacko leftists calling the law on the parents for leaving the kids unattended.
> 
> ...


True, sadly all too true.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


I'd be interested in Mom's legal documentation to be here.  Of course, if she can get some DACA creds established, those poor, bereft children would have to have mamma there to help them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Obama's people quietly, surreptiously redistributed most of those "children" into unidentified communities all over the country.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 2, 2018)

bendog said:


> Votto has proven he's not misinformed but just a liar.


That's all A-OK in Trump world!  Frightening to see so many turn their souls over to the Devil himself....the master of all lies himself....  

Never ever in my life, did I think I would see this day......  SAD.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Super!  How many do you have in your home?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


None.  You?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


You are half right...Michelle never claimed she was a man...


----------



## bendog (Apr 2, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


In retrospect, I think you are more right about that than wrong.  The OP was unfortunate, sarcasm or not.  It is an issue.

And for the thousand or so people in the "caravan," its a real issue of whether Mexico will stop them at its southern border, as it would have before the bellicose Trump was elected.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Why not?  You'd care for them quite well, wouldn't you?  I don't have any because all my pets were born here and have four legs.  Plus, they don't like cold and snow very much.  We also have our very own, built-in indigenous population of welfare leeches, so there isn't a lot of room for interlopers.  I wouldn't mind having a few young, strong people around, willing to work for their place in life, but these "children" are not looking for work, they want the freebies promised in the adverts.


----------



## sartre play (Apr 2, 2018)

PLEASE please please show a link about a "caravan" of Mexicans headed towards the border, Cant find anything that supports that claim.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

sartre play said:


> PLEASE please please show a link about a "caravan" of Mexicans headed towards the border, Cant find anything that supports that claim.


Mis- and Dis-Information Surround That Caravan of Illegal Immigrants | National Review


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I can only read so much stewpud, but I got 2 paragraphs in, so;


If people want to limit their kids, they can stop fucking.


and I also call bullshit on your story.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like we definitely need to militarize our border and use whatever force is necessary to effectively keep them out.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...



The globalists and their sheep-like regressive minions will cheer for and financially support such attacks on our border.  Anything to create chaos and lawlessness, that’s the regressive way.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Wonderfully said :






Anonymous on Twitter


----------



## AZGAL (Apr 2, 2018)

These people are extremely well dressed and well fed for immigrants or refugees. Sort of looks like a protest march.


----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Wonderfully said :
> 
> View attachment 185964
> 
> Anonymous on Twitter



*Wrong, The House is already limited to 435 seats. Add all the "voters" you want and the number won't increase! Period.*


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...


Even though there were no caravans, it does highlight one thing Mexicans do better than anyone else....................._*carpool!*_


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...



NO CARAVANS lmfao you should try reading real news instead of fake maybe you can opt out of the leftist idiot club then.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 2, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> These people are extremely well dressed and well fed for immigrants or refugees. Sort of looks like a protest march.



They are fat and pleading hunger.

They can eat one another if they are that hungry.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...



YOUR FIRST HINT OF REAL INFORMATION..




Ann Coulter on Twitter


YOUR 2ND HINT OF REAL INFORMATION





Donald J. Trump on Twitter


Now maybe when you live in REALITY you won't look so clueless to those who aren't victims of msm.....





Donald J. Trump on Twitter


----------



## AZGAL (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## AZGAL (Apr 2, 2018)

The US president can declare a state of emergency as needed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> NO CARAVANS lmfao you should try reading real news instead of fake maybe you can opt out of the leftist idiot club then.


No caravans.  That's right.  It's been fact checked and debunked.  Dumbass.

You disagree?  Then pony up the evidence.  Let's see these vans you speak of.


----------



## AZGAL (Apr 2, 2018)

Are you stupid? Billo baggins?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> YOUR FIRST HINT OF REAL INFORMATION..
> 
> View attachment 185994
> Ann Coulter on Twitter
> ...


This will be waiting for you when you return to planet earth...

_"The president offers no source for his claim about "caravans" of immigrants coming to the U.S. But he is likely reacting to a story broadcast by Fox News on Sunday morning about a caravan of migrants crossing Mexico, reportedly heading for the border. The caravan, organized by the group Pueblo Sin Fronteras, numbers more than 1,000 people, most of them from Honduras, as  BuzzFeed reported last week. So far, Mexican authorities haven't moved to block the migrants. It's not clear how many of the migrants actually intend to enter the U.S. or seek asylum here."
_​You wouldn't know real news if you took it rectally.
_
_​


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > NO CARAVANS lmfao you should try reading real news instead of fake maybe you can opt out of the leftist idiot club then.
> ...



fact check lmfao dumbass that is a gov. form of SNOPE IDIOT

*Breaking News 4/1/18: Caravan Of About 1200 Immigrants Headed Toward The U.S. Border.*

No wonder you stupid fkrs are so easily lead by DEMOCRATIC BS.....


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

And then we will have to CONTEND with this BS as these SOB's come crawling into our Country.





What You Need to Know About Catch and Release


----------



## AZGAL (Apr 2, 2018)

Bilbo Baggins I just do not get what you are splitting hairs about. YES there has been photographed a large group headed this way. Probably an orchestrated GEORGE SOROS open borders thing..."sin fronteras " = without borders.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR FIRST HINT OF REAL INFORMATION..
> ...



Try watching the live video of them maybe you will learn something

GITMO  on Twitter


----------



## AZGAL (Apr 2, 2018)

CLOSED FOR A DAY


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> CLOSED FOR A DAY



put this one in your memory cap =)





Julian Assange ⏳ on Twitter


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...




Fear not, an Obama appointed Federal judge will order ICE to stand down at the border so they can enter the USA unhindered.

Mark my word on this.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...




SHIT!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2018)

del said:


> [
> i gave them directions to your house.



Since you can't find your own ass with both hands, probably not something he should worry about, derp.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> fact check lmfao dumbass that is a gov. form of SNOPE IDIOT
> 
> *Breaking News 4/1/18: Caravan Of About 1200 Immigrants Headed Toward The U.S. Border.*
> 
> No wonder you stupid fkrs are so easily lead by DEMOCRATIC BS.....


You expect me to believe this?



​That they could cross a military base or a police checkpoint and not be stopped?  Who the fuck are you kidding?

Let's not take this story out of context.  The Donald claimed they are coming here to take advantage of DACA.  Well, DACA don't work that way and you're an idiot if you think it does.

BTW, what's wrong with seeking asylum in the U.S.?


I almost forgot, thank you for being a man and posting the proof of your argument.  A lot of fuckers around here can't even do that.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

How anyone can think this caravan thing is fake news is beyond me.  One has got to be totally out of it to think  that.  There's proof of it all over the place including the White House release talking about Catch and release.....

Then we have the MEMO for the Caravan here Jesus are LIBTARD seriously that out of it to think there's no harm coming, no disease........  Once again Europe went through this same process...

Caravan Releases List of DEMANDS And Expects Trump To Comply


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Try watching the live video of them maybe you will learn something
> 
> GITMO  on Twitter
> 
> View attachment 186014


Okay, a big crowd is walking towards the border, so what.  It's not like they're coming here to bring us "shock and awe".


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2018)

Fuck the right!  We illegally invade Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria and I don't know how many African nations, with millions of lives being lost as a result, and you fuckers bitch about a 1000 Hondurans seeking asylum?

FUCK YOU!  

You're giving all American's a bad name.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > fact check lmfao dumbass that is a gov. form of SNOPE IDIOT
> ...



The DEMOCRATS are the assholes who want the borders OPEN.  They wouldn't work with TRUMP for nothing this runs deeper than the average jackass can even imagine let alone understand. To many are fed off the MSM BS and LIES right where they want them. 

I'M NOT A MAN lol. 











Donald Trump: ‘Our Country Is Being Stolen’ by Illegals


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...



LMAO I just have to love that one. ....


----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Fuck the right!  We illegally invade Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria and I don't know how many African nations, with millions of lives being lost as a result, and you fuckers bitch about a 1000 Hondurans seeking asylum?
> 
> FUCK YOU!
> 
> You're giving all American's a bad name.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> The DEMOCRATS are the assholes who want the borders OPEN.  They wouldn't work with TRUMP for nothing this runs deeper than the average jackass can even imagine let alone understand. To many are fed off the MSM BS and LIES right where they want them.
> 
> I'M NOT A MAN lol.
> 
> ...


Trump is the one who shot down DACA.  Republican's control the House, the Senate and the White House, and you expect people to think its the Democrats?

You fuckers don't even have the balls to take responsibility for the things you do.


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> ...




But why can't this caravan  be stopped at the border??

I really can't understand what's  the problem??

Trump is 100% correct in saying that is up to the Mexican Government to  show good will and to  police it's own border and stop these  illegals coming into the US.

The end result  unless this policing  is carried out, can only be more bad feeling between the US and Mexico


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2018)

skye said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




At the moment the plan IS to stop it at the border, but we all know a Communist judge will betray the nation and force us to let the illegals in.


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Can he do that?? just because he wants to??


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The DEMOCRATS are the assholes who want the borders OPEN.  They wouldn't work with TRUMP for nothing this runs deeper than the average jackass can even imagine let alone understand. To many are fed off the MSM BS and LIES right where they want them.
> ...



He did, what I am saying is because the Demonuts would not agree to the way he wanted it, and he wanted it in a way where we aren't paying for their asses via taxes,  he wanted in a way where they are VETTED first.......  

The Demoasshoes want the gawd dam border wide open letting anyone who just floppin feels like to waltz right on in..........

That bring diseases
It brings crimes 
and the collapse of a nation

Have you not followed what is going on with 

GERMANY
SWEDEN
ITALY
CANADA

these assholes allowed the border open and now they are  beginning to collapse,  rapes are off the charts


----------



## pismoe (Apr 2, 2018)

skye said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


---------------------------------------   call me crazy but my concern is if weakling USA needs or acknowledges 'mexicos' help in stopping these 'honduran' and other third worlders from entering the USA  Skye .


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The DEMOCRATS are the assholes who want the borders OPEN.  They wouldn't work with TRUMP for nothing this runs deeper than the average jackass can even imagine let alone understand. To many are fed off the MSM BS and LIES right where they want them.
> ...



Remember this 





Trump: If Democrats Don't Want Border Safety, 'We'll Go With Another Shutdown'


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Indeed!

That's true too.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Fuck the right!  We illegally invade Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria and I don't know how many African nations, with millions of lives being lost as a result, and you fuckers bitch about a 1000 Hondurans seeking asylum?
> 
> FUCK YOU!
> 
> You're giving all American's a bad name.


LMAO . well shit fuck u too .....


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...




Caravan Releases List of DEMANDS And Expects Trump To Comply





“We demand of the Mexico and the United States: that they respect our rights as refugees and our right to dignified work to be able to support our families,” the statements reads.

The second demand is “that they open the borders to us because we are as much citizens as the people of the countries where we are and/or travel.”

Frankly, immigration wouldn’t be a hotbed political issue in America and the world if that second statement was true.

A look at the Pueblo sin Fronteras group website shows that they have extensive experience leading caravans of migrants across different countries illegally.






“Our mission is to provide shelter and safety to migrants and refugees in transit, accompany them in their journey, and together demand respect for our human rights,” says the group’s Facebook page.


OH BUT THEY DEMAND.......... GFY!!


----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2018)

The  Central American caravan think that  the US is like a big rubbish bin....


What scum...stop them


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2018)

My thoughts too!






Tucker Carlson on Twitter


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Time to ask the "conservatives" why they tried so hard to create this situation. They have spent decades trying relentlessly to create unsustainable population growth and increase the numbers of unwanted people. It's way past time that they took responsibility for their actions.


What situation is that, dipstick? The illegal alien flotilla is financed and sponsored by a Leftwing nutjob organization that doesn't believe in borders or nation states, and wants to challenge US immigration laws intentionally.  If anything it's Democrat scumbags that have created this showdown, and they will lose as usual.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > From at least the 1950's on, the U.S. acted to squelch reform movements in the Central American countries aimed at creating stable economies in these countries. Then the  "conservatives" acted to squelch ZPG and related efforts to limit world population to sustainable numbers, opting instead for out-of-control growth among poorer and less educated populations lacking the knowledge of how to use technology to limit their populations. These marchers are the result of these ill-advised policies. So how can I blame them? They've got to live and eat. They are not the enemy.
> ...


Definitely people like Pocohantes or Low IQ Maxine Waters should not be allowed to have kids.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Time to ask the "conservatives" why they tried so hard to create this situation. They have spent decades trying relentlessly to create unsustainable population growth and increase the numbers of unwanted people. It's way past time that they took responsibility for their actions.
> ...



This has nothing to do with "Democrats." After decades of opposing national and international birth-control programs, and economic and social reforms in central America, the "conservatives" are now trying to take this out on the people caught in the middle; people from huge and poor families living on the edge. This situation was perfectly foreseeable decades ago. My late father predicted it back in the 1970s. Had "conservatives" acted responsibly and made sure that people had the tools in their hands to limit their births as they chose, tools that actually exist, instead of obsessing about the spread of communism and weird theology without caring at all about the welfare of the people in these countries, this would not be occurring.

At its core, this situation is the direct result of bad decisions by old white men. If you're angry, go to the Catholic and Protestant "leaders" and the OMG anti-commie types, all of them "conservatives," and demand answers. Force them to be responsible for their bad decisions. They were the ones who chose stupidity and sex obsessions over practicality.

But I wouldn't expect you to understand this. Anyone who just runs around calling people names is not very bright. Neither is voting for a whore.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Understand what?!  That you're fucking stupid beyond belief?  

The Left makes false promises to a bunch of desperate people from Honduras, then rounds them up and ships them towards the US, in order to create an international incident and set Trump up.  It's pretty obvious it's a Leftwing hit job, and it will be neutralized. 

How you may ask? 

The US national guard and border patrol will be there waiting for them.  The second they cross the border they will be arrested, booked and fingerprinted, and then shipped right back into shithole Mexico, who is complicit in this attack on our sovereignty.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So your stupid little "fundie" shitheads will get away as usual? They are the ones who should be in jail. Go ask some asswipe like little frankie graham or timmy dolan why they and their organizations were, and are complicit. It is toward people like them and their destructive policies that you should be directing your rage, not desperate people from Honduras and the people who try to help them.

Support the United Nations Population Fund:
United Nations Population Fund - Wikipedia
Notice how fucked up the the United States' opposition to it is. You "conservatives" are more than deserving of being forced to cope with the results of your stupidity. You asked for it. Plain and simple.


----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


they have already reproduced.


very late term post birth abortion?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

MindWars said:


> He did, what I am saying is because the Demonuts would not agree to the way he wanted it, and he wanted it in a way where we aren't paying for their asses via taxes,  he wanted in a way where they are VETTED first.......
> 
> The Demoasshoes want the gawd dam border wide open letting anyone who just floppin feels like to waltz right on in..........


Why not?  That is exactly what your ancestors did.  They waltzed right in here.




MindWars said:


> That bring diseases
> It brings crimes
> and the collapse of a nation
> 
> ...


Like I said, you made up this immigration issue to avoid having to discuss your role in the destruction of this country.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Remember this
> 
> View attachment 186033
> 
> Trump: If Democrats Don't Want Border Safety, 'We'll Go With Another Shutdown'


The Iraqis wanted border safety.  The Afghans wanted border safety.  The Syrians want border safety.  Are you willing to give it to them?


----------



## MrShangles (Apr 3, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> From at least the 1950's on, the U.S. acted to squelch reform movements in the Central American countries aimed at creating stable economies in these countries. Then the  "conservatives" acted to squelch ZPG and related efforts to limit world population to sustainable numbers, opting instead for out-of-control growth among poorer and less educated populations lacking the knowledge of how to use technology to limit their populations. These marchers are the result of these ill-advised policies. So how can I blame them? They've got to live and eat. They are not the enemy.
> 
> It was the U.S. government of the time, its CIA, the anti-reformers, and the anti-ZPGers and anti-birth-control types who deserve to have the living shit beaten out of them for putting these people in the middle in the first place. Yet the "conservatives" are still whining to have more people people produced without any plan to take care of them.
> 
> "Conservatives": be fucking careful what you wish for.



Here we go, another Obable apology tour lover.
The apology tour is over, everything isn’t Americas fault!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinwltr (Apr 3, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...


 

I heard about this on the radio this morning.  They reported that Mexico has already deported 400 of these people.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 3, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > From at least the 1950's on, the U.S. acted to squelch reform movements in the Central American countries aimed at creating stable economies in these countries. Then the  "conservatives" acted to squelch ZPG and related efforts to limit world population to sustainable numbers, opting instead for out-of-control growth among poorer and less educated populations lacking the knowledge of how to use technology to limit their populations. These marchers are the result of these ill-advised policies. So how can I blame them? They've got to live and eat. They are not the enemy.
> ...



Everything is not "America's fault." But it is the fault of American "conservatives." "America" and "American conservatives are in no way synonymous.

The "conservatives'" continuing support since at least the 1950's onward for over-population and for deliberately depriving people of the option of choosing not to have another child, or to have one, has greatly exacerbated the population problem in central and south America, as well as elsewhere. Yet you support their insanity and then turn on the victims when the shit hits the fan.

Conservatives never, ever take responsibility for their efforts to make matters worse. This situation is true to form. They should try getting some brains from somewhere and acknowledge history for a chance. Conservatives are very irresponsible people, and, it seems absolutely obsessed with sex.

Just the latest, the right-winger's darling head bitch pence casts the deciding vote to de-fund Planned Parenthood without any comment or plan to take care of the children that may be produced. The bitches who were installed at HHS deliberately ended a productive program designed to lower teen pregnancy, and, I'm glad to say, finally got caught violating the APA in doing it.These are the kinds of things that "conservative" scum do and then run away from.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 3, 2018)

No one in Mexico is stopping them but Somebody in the US better stop them, or else we will see a flood of refugees the likes of which we have not seen since the Mariel boatlift.   If Trump lets this happen he is a one termer


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2018)

*Mexico says they will disband the caravan of Central American migrants traveling toward America’s southern border, but will they be able to stop the entire group?*

Also, Special counsel Robert Mueller’s team is looking into Roger Stone’s claim that he met with WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange.

In economic news, American stocks have had the worst April start since the Great Depression.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2018)

Some will see this , some won't but this is the goal to bring down the West ,  These are the same stages Europe went through as their leftist idiots are the exact same way there as they are here " LET THEM IN" LET THEM IN"....and now they get to watch their wives, daughters, mothers, and sisters getting raped.......

On January 10, 1963, the House of Representative and later the Senate began reviewing a document entitled "Communist Goals for Taking Over America." It contained an agenda of 45 separate issues that, in hindsight was quite shocking back then and equally shocking today. Here, in part, are some key points listed in that document.
4. Permit free trade between all nations regardless of Communist affiliation and regardless of whether or not items could be used for war.
5. Extension of long-term loans to Russia and Soviet satellites.
8. Set up East and West Germany as separate states.
11. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind.
13. Do away with all loyalty oaths.
16. Use technical decisions of the courts to weaken basic American institutions by claiming their activities violate civil rights.
The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals

And this is what RUSSIA finally got away from when Putin cam in


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



   I look for them to scatter when they reach the border thus overwhelming the border patrol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > He did, what I am saying is because the Demonuts would not agree to the way he wanted it, and he wanted it in a way where we aren't paying for their asses via taxes,  he wanted in a way where they are VETTED first.......
> ...



  You know the indians fought us right?
So why cant we do the same?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Ya gotta love it!  According to this nutjob, we should just be overrun by millions of illegal immigrants from shithole countries, because....drum roll please....CONSERVATIVES IN THE USA have prevented access to birth control in these nations!

Liberalism is a mental illness.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I don't think so.  I think they are being surveilled now, and will be met with overwhelming force.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



   It'll be way harder to apprehend or surveil them if they scatter.
I'd prefer they stay in a nice big group thats easy to corral.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It won't work if they scatter, because the Left has financed their transportation and crossing all the way into the US, which means their whole plan to create a big international incident so that the crooked Leftwing media can then demonize Trump as "anti immigrant" will fall apart.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just follow the money. Who do folks think is behind the creation of this 'Caravan?'


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2018)

So much for BEING FAKE ( the caravan ) LMFAO




Texas Just Took Major Action Against "Caravans" of Illegal Migrants





Trump: We Will Guard Our Border With Our Military


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



  Oh I certainly hope thats the case,because I dont think it'll be the win dems think it'll be.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Soros/Democrat-manufactured big FUCK YOU to American Citizens. I truly don't know why so many continue to vote Democrat. That Party threw American Citizens overboard years ago. A vote for a Democrat, is a vote against their own best interests.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Just follow the money. Who do folks think is behind the creation of this 'Caravan?'


Left wing Marxist organization based in San Diego CA that doesn't believe in borders.  Wow, what a surprise.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You know the indians fought us right?
> So why cant we do the same?


You mean fight people running from tyranny and oppression?  Do you know what the plaque says at the bottom of the Statue of Liberty?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It has already been neutralized like I said, the ones that Mexicans didn't deport will be met by US military which Trump just announced will be manning our border. 

When will the Left realize they're fucking with the wrong person?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You know the indians fought us right?
> ...



    I dont give a fuck what it says.
Times are different.
   You ingnoramances say we should only be allowed muskets since the 2nd was enacted during that time.
  So which is it numbnuts? Times are different or not?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



  I'd love nothing more then for illegals to come face to face with our military.
   Sorry Pablo,we're full up!!
Turn your sorry ass around and get inline!!


----------



## hjmick (Apr 3, 2018)

1,500 people is huge? Who knew?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Idiot thinks we should take in unlimited amounts of immigrants some of which are criminals, with no screening or process whatsoever.

Does the Statue of Liberty say "give me your MS-13's animals, gang bangers, thieves?"


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont give a fuck what it says.
> Times are different.
> You ingnoramances say we should only be allowed muskets since the 2nd was enacted during that time.
> So which is it numbnuts? Times are different or not?


Yeah, we're definitely different.  We don't tolerate dumbass racists anymore.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Idiot thinks we should take in unlimited amounts of immigrants some of which are criminals, with no screening or process whatsoever.
> 
> Does the Statue of Liberty say "give me your MS-13's animals, gang bangers, thieves?"


Hey buddy, what's up?  I missed you.

People don't come to this country to commit crimes.  They come for a better life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I dont give a fuck what it says.
> ...



They going to deport your boyfriend?


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 3, 2018)

It is said that San Francisco City Council meets tonight to authorize a property tax surcharge to charter jets to fly the invaders directly from Mexico City to Baghdad-by-The-Bay.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> It is said that San Francisco City Council meets tonight to authorize a property tax surcharge to charter jets to fly the invaders directly from Mexico City to Baghdad-by-The-Bay.



    That'll go over well with californians who are protesting the sanctuary state.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You know the indians fought us right?
> ...


----------------------    Both the silly lefty 'poem plaque' and the statue itself mean nothing  Billo


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot thinks we should take in unlimited amounts of immigrants some of which are criminals, with no screening or process whatsoever.
> ...


Yeah, that's why we have over 10,000 MS-13 animals here in the US, most of which are illegals, and why the mayor of Oakland, CA warned over 130 illegal immigrants convicted of violent crimes that ICE is coming to get them.  'Cause they're all valedictorians and model citizens, all of them, each and every one, and the US govt. has no right to screen or monitor or have any kind of line or process for immigrating to this country.  That's the Democratic party platform, immigration chaos must rule, so that they can have more voters.  To hell with the safety and security of the USA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I dont give a fuck what it says.
> ...



What are the benefits of being against racism, exactly?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 3, 2018)

never meant what lefties say that it meant as it was a gift from France and had nothing to do with 'immigration' ,    And the 'poem' / plaque was added at a later date and is the product of a lefty Jewish , female poet but i forget her name at the moment .    -------------------   her name was 'emma lazurus' .


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> They going to deport your boyfriend?


 _"They going to deport..."_

Who are you, Borat?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


^^^^^


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------    Both the silly lefty 'poem plaque' and the statue itself mean nothing  Billo


So you're saying American values mean nothing to you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, that's why we have over 10,000 MS-13 animals here in the US, most of which are illegals, and why the mayor of Oakland, CA warned over 130 illegal immigrants convicted of violent crimes that ICE is coming to get them.  'Cause they're all valedictorians and model citizens, all of them, each and every one, and the US govt. has no right to screen or monitor or have any kind of line or process for immigrating to this country.  That's the Democratic party platform, immigration chaos must rule, so that they can have more voters.  To hell with the safety and security of the USA.


People here illegally don't vote.

And most violent extremist crimes in this country are committed by the alt-right.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What are the benefits of being against racism, exactly?


You can see reality.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 3, 2018)

Why this pro- illegal alien bias? WHY?  No other group of immigrants in American history has gotten  THIS  entire level of special  treatment,or  cities given over to them...just Mexicans..Sanctuary cities, did any of us actually vote on that? 
Our so called leaders impose that on US...Anyone actually  remember being asked if we want that? Anyone?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^


How did you get back into the country?  Get tired of posting in the Middle East?  Did you sneak in with that immigrant caravan coming from Honduras?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Why this pro- illegal alien bias? WHY?  No other group of immigrants in American history has gotten  THIS  entire level of special  treatment,or  cities given over to them...just Mexicans..Sanctuary cities, did any of us actually vote on that?
> Our so called leaders impose that on US...Anyone actually  remember being asked if we want that? Anyone?


As a matter of fact, the majority of the country is okay with this.  Only the (less than 10%) of the population alt-right, is freaking out.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> never meant what lefties say that it meant as it was a gift from France and had nothing to do with 'immigration' ,    And the 'poem' / plaque was added at a later date and is the product of a lefty Jewish , female poet but i forget her name at the moment .    -------------------   her name was 'emma lazurus' .


The Statue of Liberty is not a G7 national monument.


----------



## idb (Apr 3, 2018)

The “Stations of the Cross” migrant caravans have been held in southern Mexico for about 10 years. They began as short processions of migrants, some dressed in biblical garb and carrying crosses, as an Easter-season protest against the kidnappings, extortion, beatings and killings suffered by many Central American migrants as they cross Mexico.

The organized portions of the caravans usually don’t proceed much farther north than the Gulf coast state of Veracruz. Some migrants, moving as individuals or in smaller groups, often take buses or trucks from there to the U.S. border.

Illegal immigrant ‘caravan’ makes camp in Oaxaca, Mexico


----------



## idb (Apr 3, 2018)

The caravan that once numbered 1,150 or more people actually halted days ago in the town of Matias Romero in the southern state of Oaxaca, where participants slept out in the open. After days of walking along roadsides and train tracks, the organizers now plan to try to get buses to take participants to the final event, an immigrants’ rights conference in the central state of Puebla later this week.

Bogged down by logistical problems, large numbers of children and fears about people getting sick, the caravan was always meant to draw attention to the plight of migrants and was never equipped to march all the way to the U.S. border.
Migrant caravan, raising concerns in US, halts in Mexico


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why this pro- illegal alien bias? WHY?  No other group of immigrants in American history has gotten  THIS  entire level of special  treatment,or  cities given over to them...just Mexicans..Sanctuary cities, did any of us actually vote on that?
> ...



  What a moron.
Cant wait for the midterms for you and your kind to be crushed.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why this pro- illegal alien bias? WHY?  No other group of immigrants in American history has gotten  THIS  entire level of special  treatment,or  cities given over to them...just Mexicans..Sanctuary cities, did any of us actually vote on that?
> ...


  Are they? Anyone actually   asked US if we wanted illegal aliens?.  When did this happen?  What did I miss? What referendum did I miss? Because that is   what democracy is all about,  99% of us want  our opinion first. Nobody asked US if we want  illegal aliens , these pro  illegal  wankers and their handlers   just sort of tell us what we want ...which sort of is opposed to democracy, isn't it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's why we have over 10,000 MS-13 animals here in the US, most of which are illegals, and why the mayor of Oakland, CA warned over 130 illegal immigrants convicted of violent crimes that ICE is coming to get them.  'Cause they're all valedictorians and model citizens, all of them, each and every one, and the US govt. has no right to screen or monitor or have any kind of line or process for immigrating to this country.  That's the Democratic party platform, immigration chaos must rule, so that they can have more voters.  To hell with the safety and security of the USA.
> ...



  Thats a good thing billy.
When the shit hits the fan you can expect special treatment billy boi.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > They going to deport your boyfriend?
> ...



   Guess you'll have to purse those lips around a new dick.
Perhaps you can find a suitable nigerian.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 3, 2018)

Sanctuary cities, why do we give Mexicans this level of special treatment? Jews fleeing pogroms , the pilgrims didn't get this kind of treatment...   I can't think of a single group given this much special treatment in American history...Just Mexican illegals, and that's the 800 lb. Gorilla in the room, isn't it?


----------



## MaryL (Apr 3, 2018)

I live nearly a 1000 miles from Mexico, The treaty of Guadeloupe Hidalgo. Colorado was never part of that, and desides all that, I respect the few native born Hispanics of Colorado. I was born here to Anglos that were themselves born here and they legally all immigrated here,  Never saw a Mexican here  in my entire life HERE until 1990. NOPE. So  WHAT they NEED sanctuary from is anyone's guess. Remember Carl Akers? Star Yelland? Gene Amole & KVOD?


----------



## MaryL (Apr 3, 2018)

Japanese interment camps happened here in America, in Colorado. I don't even know how many Vietnamese  people  we have here...why do we even need sanctuary cities for illegal aliens from Mexico? Seems more an issue for the people that exploit them, not the rest us...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What a moron.
> Cant wait for the midterms for you and your kind to be crushed.


Crushed?  Did you just get back from the moon?  Haven't you noticed all the protests around the country?  From the women's march, to the teacher's march, to the march for life, to all those health care town halls, this country hates you fuckers and are letting you know about it.  You're getting voted down and voted out...

..._can I get a 'what what'?_


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Are they? Anyone actually   asked US if we wanted illegal aliens?.  When did this happen?  What did I miss? What referendum did I miss? Because that is   what democracy is all about,  99% of us want  our opinion first. Nobody asked US if we want  illegal aliens , these pro  illegal  wankers and their handlers   just sort of tell us what we want ...which sort of is opposed to democracy, isn't it?


Did they ask native Americans that question when your ancestors came over from Europe?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats a good thing billy.
> When the shit hits the fan you can expect special treatment billy boi.


I would just love for some racist prick to get in my face!  I'm one liberal who doesn't have a bleeding heart.  And I don't run from nothing.  Especially, from inbred-hayseed-dickboy's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 3, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Guess you'll have to purse those lips around a new dick.
> Perhaps you can find a suitable nigerian.


Coming from someone who's avatar is in the "doggy" position.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 3, 2018)

Mexico's standard procedure with Central Americans is to provide them safe passage straight to our Southern Border. This has been going on for many years.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's why we have over 10,000 MS-13 animals here in the US, most of which are illegals, and why the mayor of Oakland, CA warned over 130 illegal immigrants convicted of violent crimes that ICE is coming to get them.  'Cause they're all valedictorians and model citizens, all of them, each and every one, and the US govt. has no right to screen or monitor or have any kind of line or process for immigrating to this country.  That's the Democratic party platform, immigration chaos must rule, so that they can have more voters.  To hell with the safety and security of the USA.
> ...




ILLEGALS DO VOTE D.A..... what planet have you been on?  






Jerry Brown Signs Bill Allowing Illegal Immigrants to Vote

MASS SHOOTERS RAE MOST OFTEN DEMOCRATIC FOOL.....

Oh look even CNN says so.....





Congresswoman claims most mass shooters are Democrats - CNNPolitics


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What a moron.
> ...



  Yeah.....and hillary was going to win in a landslide.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a good thing billy.
> ...



    Awwww .....billy's sowing his oats.
Bless your heart....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Guess you'll have to purse those lips around a new dick.
> ...



  Well no actually.
My now deceased dog is lying on the couch hamming it up for the camera. She was always good for that.
   I'm sure she appreciates your special attention when it comes to her memory.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's why we have over 10,000 MS-13 animals here in the US, most of which are illegals, and why the mayor of Oakland, CA warned over 130 illegal immigrants convicted of violent crimes that ICE is coming to get them.  'Cause they're all valedictorians and model citizens, all of them, each and every one, and the US govt. has no right to screen or monitor or have any kind of line or process for immigrating to this country.  That's the Democratic party platform, immigration chaos must rule, so that they can have more voters.  To hell with the safety and security of the USA.
> ...


Most violent crimes, like the thousands that are dying from gun violence in Chicago and other Democrat run cities are committed by the alt-right?  Ha ha ha!  ya gotta love these nutjobs!


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Guess you'll have to purse those lips around a new dick.
> ...



*Are you a Russian Troll?*


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Mexico's standard procedure with Central Americans is to provide them safe passage straight to our Southern Border. This has been going on for many years.



*It's happened every Easter period since 2010 and Obama did absolutely nothing to stop it!*


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

MindWars said:


> ILLEGALS DO VOTE D.A..... what planet have you been on?
> 
> View attachment 186206
> 
> Jerry Brown Signs Bill Allowing Illegal Immigrants to Vote


Just because they can, doesn't mean they will.




MindWars said:


> MASS SHOOTERS RAE MOST OFTEN DEMOCRATIC FOOL.....
> 
> Oh look even CNN says so.....
> 
> ...


Not according to the FBI.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah.....and hillary was going to win in a landslide.


She one the popular vote.  And the only reason she didn't get the electoral votes, was because of hyper-partisan gerrymandering and voter suppression in the red states.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Awwww .....billy's sowing his oats.
> Bless your heart....


Hey, I'm a kind, sensitive person, who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well no actually.
> My now deceased dog is lying on the couch hamming it up for the camera. She was always good for that.
> I'm sure she appreciates your special attention when it comes to her memory.


I'm sorry for your loss.  I have two cats and would just lose it if I lost either one of them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Most violent crimes, like the thousands that are dying from gun violence in Chicago and other Democrat run cities are committed by the alt-right?  Ha ha ha!  ya gotta love these nutjobs!


According to the FBI.

Who did you think committed them?  Israeli's?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Are you a Russian Troll?*


I'm not Russian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 4, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



LOL, as if you aren't highly prejudiced?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Are you a Russian Troll?*
> ...



Your avatar looks like a Germ-man.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > ILLEGALS DO VOTE D.A..... what planet have you been on?
> ...



LMFAO . YOU don't even know how badly the FBI fabricates .  You are a TARD who can't function without the Gov. you see them as your GOD OF TRUTH who you think never lie,  never cover up and can't ever admit to what's right in front of you.

We hear the term SHADOW GOVERNMENT" for a reason stooge.







Statistics released today in the FBI’s _Preliminary Semiannual Uniform Crime Report_ reveal overall declines in both the number of violent crimes and the number of property crimes reported for the first six months of 2014 when compared with figures for the first six months of 2013. The report is based on information from 11,009 law enforcement agencies that submitted three to six months of comparable data to the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting (UCR) Program for the first six months of 2013 and 2014.



FBI Crime Report: More Guns, Less Crime - The Truth About Guns


----------



## OldLady (Apr 4, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A Huge Caravan Of Central Americans Is Headed For The US, And No One In Mexico Is Stopping Them
> Taking a drag from her cigarette, a Mexican immigration agent looked out toward a caravan of migrants that grew larger with each step they took on the two-lane highway.
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD!
This must be why Trump is sending the military to the border!   We're being invaded and we're all going to die of polio after we're raped!

Give me a break.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 4, 2018)

longknife said:


> *How can this be looked upon by any way other than an invasion? They may not be carrying weapons but their intent to breach our border is clear.*
> 
> *The president must act even if it means placing military units on the border to stop them - with force if necessary.*


They're coming to request asylum, is what I heard on the SANE news.


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.....and hillary was going to win in a landslide.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most violent crimes, like the thousands that are dying from gun violence in Chicago and other Democrat run cities are committed by the alt-right?  Ha ha ha!  ya gotta love these nutjobs!
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most violent crimes, like the thousands that are dying from gun violence in Chicago and other Democrat run cities are committed by the alt-right?  Ha ha ha!  ya gotta love these nutjobs!
> ...


According to the FBI and Bureau of Justice, most homicides or violent crimes are committed by black, who end up killing fellow blacks disproportionately, occurring in Democrat run cities such as Chicago and Baltimore.  Last I checked, "blacks" we're not predominately republicans or  "alt-right". 

  You may now safely remove your head from Uranus, try not to make a loud popping noise while doing it.

FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?

It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.

And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.





Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was seven times higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.

As we found yesterday, 93 per cent of black victims were killed by blacks and 84 per cent of white victims were killed by whites.

Alternative statistics from the FBI are more up to date but include many crimes where the killer’s race is not recorded. These numbers tell a similar story.

In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.

What about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.

Clearly, these figures are problematic. We’re talking about arrests not convictions, and high black arrest rates could be taken as evidence that the police are racist.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Apr 4, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just follow the money. Who do folks think is behind the creation of this 'Caravan?'
> ...



Oh yeah, you know Soros and the Democratic Party are behind this sham. Why Americans continue to vote Democrat, i'll never understand. It's so perplexing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Your avatar looks like a Germ-man.


I forget what my avatar is; I change it so often.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

MindWars said:


> LMFAO . YOU don't even know how badly the FBI fabricates .  You are a TARD who can't function without the Gov. you see them as your GOD OF TRUTH who you think never lie,  never cover up and can't ever admit to what's right in front of you.
> 
> We hear the term SHADOW GOVERNMENT" for a reason stooge.
> 
> ...


I'm confused.  Are you saying that crime report is a lie?  From the FBI? Why ask why?  Try Bud dry.

Here's a little something for you to chew on from the FBI website.  

_White individuals were arrested more often for violent crimes than individuals of any other race, accounting for 58.7 percent of those arrests._


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 4, 2018)

Roudy said:


> According to the FBI and Bureau of Justice, most homicides or violent crimes are committed by black, who end up killing fellow blacks disproportionately, occurring in Democrat run cities such as Chicago and Baltimore.  Last I checked, "blacks" we're not predominately republicans or  "alt-right".
> 
> You may now safely remove your head from Uranus, try not to make a loud popping noise while doing it.
> 
> ...


O' contraire mi amigo....

*Majority of 2017 extremist murders in US were committed by right-wingers*​


----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > According to the FBI and Bureau of Justice, most homicides or violent crimes are committed by black, who end up killing fellow blacks disproportionately, occurring in Democrat run cities such as Chicago and Baltimore.  Last I checked, "blacks" we're not predominately republicans or  "alt-right".
> ...


No thanks, I'll take actual FBI and justice dept. numbers as opposed to a fake news opinion article.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> No thanks, I'll take actual FBI and justice dept. numbers as opposed to a fake news opinion article.


Fake news is anything you don't like to hear or read.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks, I'll take actual FBI and justice dept. numbers as opposed to a fake news opinion article.
> ...


You should follow your own advice then.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> You should follow your own advice then.


Nothing is fake to me.  With the exception of right wing boogie men.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You should follow your own advice then.
> ...


Leftwing nutjobs are pretty real too.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Leftwing nutjobs are pretty real too.


And you're letting lefties know you're ready (or Roudy) to_ "bust a nut!"_


----------



## Roudy (Apr 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwing nutjobs are pretty real too.
> ...


Some of them think their nuts aren't real, so, no need to bust them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Some of them think their nuts aren't real, so, no need to bust them.


Good comeback!


----------



## idb (Apr 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So most homicides are committed by Americans...not illegal immigrants?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 6, 2018)

Even if true , SO WHAT   Idb ??


----------



## pismoe (Apr 6, 2018)

illegal aliens are illegal in the USA  Idb !!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 6, 2018)

and lots of crime is caused by 'legal ' immigrants .   ---   The Media's Deafening Silence on the YouTube Shooter   ---   see what i mean and here is one example Idb ,


----------



## Roudy (Apr 6, 2018)

idb said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


That's because we have about 350 American citizens.  Are you a friggin' moron or what?


----------

